# Transparent Transfer Media



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I was wondering if any of the supply vendors out there know of a transparent media to print transfers on? If the foil comes on a plastic that is heat resistant, can you buy the plastic without the foil?


----------

